# Chevy Rumored to Sell Rear-Drive Holden Sedan in America: The Pontiac G8 Returns?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Backing up the last reports from a few months back, General Motors appears ready to bring back the only truly exciting product Pontiac had to offer, the G8. Now with Pontiac dead the car will be badged as a Chevy (likely wearing the Caprice name), but the important part is that it will be based on the rear-drive Holden Commodore platform, just like the G8 was.

The latest rumor comes from the LA Auto Show, where a senior engineer told an Australian outlet that the plan to bring back the rear-drive V8-powered sedan was under consideration for the retail market. It should be noted that currently GM offers the long wheelbase Holden Commodore-based Chevy Caprice as a Police-only vehicle in the U.S.

An unnamed source then reportedly commented that the car has been approved by GM's product planning folks.

With the platform already sold here in the past, federalizing the car wouldn't be difficult either. Now wouldn't a V8-powered 6-speed manual Chevy Caprice performance sedan be just the perfect car for the upcoming Detroit Auto Show?

More: *Chevy Rumored to Sell Rear-Drive Holden Sedan in America: The Pontiac G8 Returns?* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Since the retro thing is big, it would be in Chevrolet's best interest to bring over the Ute, and badge it as the El Camino. IMO, sales would be huge.

I might even buy one if they did that.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Since the retro thing is big, it would be in Chevrolet's best interest to bring over the Ute, and badge it as the El Camino. IMO, sales would be huge.
> I might even buy one if they did that.


That would be too cool, and easy to tub out for pro street! Then a supercharger..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll never buy anything Holden again since I'm in the US. Parts are way over priced and there isn't a big enough selection. I love the G8 but with all the GTO issues that GM caused, I'm not interested. Never seen a car that you couldn't go to a dealer and have a key made on the spot before...

Plus in a few years it will be outdated technology by the time it hits the US, just like they did by putting the LS1 in the 04s. It was dumb to change the car that dramaticlly with only a 3 year limited production run.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Why cant we just have the Holden brand in the USA i wonder? It will open up many more opportunities. People are going to think about grandmas old car or a gumpty old police car when they hear Caprice. I think things like this is where GM gets it wrong when trying to sell to the masses. I think they should name it something totally different and market the thing. They need to think outside the box a little.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I'll never buy anything Holden again since I'm in the US. Parts are way over priced and there isn't a big enough selection. I love the G8 but with all the GTO issues that GM caused, I'm not interested. Never seen a car that you couldn't go to a dealer and have a key made on the spot before...
> 
> Plus in a few years it will be outdated technology by the time it hits the US, just like they did by putting the LS1 in the 04s. It was dumb to change the car that dramaticlly with only a 3 year limited production run.


Not much of anything that GM does on a corporate level makes sense, or even seems mildly logical.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I heard rumors that it could be badged the "Impala SS", which would be a nice stroll down memory lane for the old timers, but for the younger crowd, they only associate that name with front-wheel drive cop cars...


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

^Are there front wheel drive cop cruisers? Maybe those sheriffs' vans I see on the highway?


RJ_05GTO said:


> I think things like this is where GM gets it wrong when trying to sell to the masses. I think they should name it something totally different and market the thing.


IMO the enthusiasts have their cars in Chevy's line up (not that a V6 3.7k lbs 'Retro' Camaro should count as an enthusiast car....:lol All thats left is the masses. Time to replace the Malibu or Impala. Like you said, something new. Drop weight, add power, bla bla... But the 'SS' should stay. Maybe a half enthusiast, half cookie cutter.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Impala's, Taurus, Ford "Interceptor"...front drive (the Interceptor is available AWD)
Bill


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Too little to late. Hell, why don't we bring back the Kappa body (Solstice/Sky) and call it the Chevy Corvair if we're gonna rehash platforms from brands we intentionally destroyed because economics/sales/UAW/government/whatever the f**k made them "unviable".


----------

